# Ponding at NDS pop-up drainage emitter



## ARid46 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi,
First post so bear with me. I am having a ponding issue around my NDS pop-up drainage emitter.

The emitter is effectively discharging water during rain, but for days after a rain event I notice significant ponding around and on top of the emitter. It has caused the grass to be extremely soggy, muddy, and grass is dying/suffering. I can fill up a large wet vac with the ponding around emitter.

The emitter is located in my front yard approximately 3 feet from the sidewalk. Two gutters serving a 17 x 21 ft 1 story addition drain into a buried pvc line which is connected to a emitter. The Pop-up emitter was installed in September 2020 when we had front yard cleared and sod installed by a landscape company. I didn't notice the ponding issue until late spring 2021. The area (Springfield, PA 19064) I live has high levels of clay and high water table. Stormwater from emitter is not able to flow onto sidewalk so I think stormwater is just sitting on top of the soil.

After contacting landscaper about issue they told me "A small ring around the emitter can be trenched and filled with river rock". So I'm here asking if anyone has any idea to improve this issue? Should I trench a ring around the emitter and fill with River rock, how wide and deep should I go? Should I continue to run the pvc pipe under the sidewalk and have it discharge at curb/street? or maybe have emitter moved to grass strip between sidewalk and street?

Would appreciate any thoughts or feedback. Thank you!
Alex


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

There's no seal around the connection to the pipe. Any water will drain once flow stops. This water could be the entire run of the pipe. 
Since the emitter isn't lower than the other pipe. It will stay in pipe and leak out.

You could dig and seal with flex tape keeping the water in the pipe to evaporate.

What contractor said would help to the degree of how much water is draining out. Meaning how long the running the pipe is and there's enough volume to store the water like a dry well.

Go to store and find the emitter and you'll see the issue very clearly.

I'd do the flex tape. The dude will probably charge you north of 400$ for that.

If the pipe connecting to it is corrugated meaning it has holes you'll be forced to dig a gravel well.


----------

